# Silkscreening Plastisol Transfers



## garybt (Aug 7, 2008)

Although I see the benefits of plastisol transfers, the cost of having them done compared to me doing it myself are substantial. The question is, do I actually need to use a capillary film or would a couple coats of emulsion do just the same? I realize you need to build an ink well but I have never used the film before.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Emulsion is fine.


----------

